# favorite movies



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Don't know if we have done this thread before as my memory is all but gone...but anyway

In no particluar order

The Graduate 
Lord of the Rings (all 3)
Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid
Rushmore, Royal Tenenbaums, Bottle Rocket (all Wes Anderson movies)
All Star Wars movies but esp. Empire Strikes Back
Hoosiers
Dr. Strangelove OR How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb
A River Runs Through It
All the Christopher Guest mockumentaries
Cool Hand Luke 
Shine

There's a start


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

Indiana Jones Trilogy
Back To the Future 1, 2 & 3
Enemy At The Gates
Point Break
Lock Stock & Three Smoking Barrels
Seven
Goonies
Star Wars IV,V,VI


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Shawshank redemption(all time favorite movie)
Last of the Mohicans
Braveheart
The Patriot
Good fellas
Casino


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Somewhere in Time
Legends of the Fall
Steel Magnolias
Fried Green Tomatoes
Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil
Terms of Endearment
On Golden Pond
Sense and Sensibility
Pride and Prejudice
Finding Neverland...perhaps my new all time favorite.

Pretty much any movie that breaks my heart and leaves me with a headache from trying to hold back the tears. I know...it's a sickness.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

The director of the movie after the title.

Koirankynnen leikkaaja (Dog Nail Clipper) - Markku P?l?nen
Amazon - Mika Kaurism?ki
Emmauksen tiell? (On the Road to Emmaus) - Markku P?l?nen
Kivenpy?ritt?j?n kyl? (The Last Wedding) - Markku P?l?nen
Umur - Kai Lehtinen
Sinnui yauman (A Chinese Ghost Story) - Siu-Tung Ching
Sen to Chihiro no kamikakushi (Spirited Away) - Hayao Miyazaki
Thelma & Louise - Ridley Scott

Hee - five movies by Finnish directors in my list, and three by Markku P?l?nen, the best director in the world IMO. You should see at least Koirankynnen leikkaaja, it is the most beautiful and moving film I've ever seen.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

It's about time a thread like this was started....

-bladerunner
-deliverance
-mulholland drive
-stir of echoes
-last house on the left
-city of lost children
-the shining
-fast times at ridgemont high
-the thin red line


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

dirty dancing
beaches
saturday night fever
the man with two brains
theres something about mary
american pie- all of them
scarey movies
heathers
4 weddings and a funeral
jack and sarah


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Fried Green Tomatoes
Pretty Woman
Under the Tuscan Sun (what I've seen of it)
Back to the Future
Spiderman 2
XMen2
Return of the Jedi
The Sound of Music (prolly my fav)
Saving Private Ryan
Apollo 13
The Naked Guns
Forrest Gump
Mrs. Doubtfire
One Hour Photo
Good Will Hunting
Divine Secrets of the Ya-Ya Sisterhood

Terri mentioned Steel Magnolias, and I remember really liking that movie but it was so long ago that I saw it I can barely remember it! But I really like "girl" movies


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

oh yeah seven braveheart and LOTR are all also fucking amazing


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Just thought of French Kiss. ( Can we add when we remember another one? )

Can't believe I forgot the YAYA movie!

Love this thread and am really enjoying reading everyone's opinions.

Good going Gimpy!

Ninnu, I would love to see your favorite movie. I think I will probably have to order it. Don't think I've seen it at Blockbuster. I would like to know what it is about, as the translation title "Dog Nail Clipper" is very intriguing. How's about a little hint?

terri*


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

There are so many movies to choose from so I'll keep going:

Deliverance (very wholesome)
Talented Mr. Ripley (also wholesome)
Braveheart
Gladiator
A Clockwork Orange
Fletch
Casablanca
Glory
Teen Wolf (I WANT A KEG OF BEER...and these)
Team America: World Police
Wonder Boys
American Beauty
Caddyshack
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Field of Dreams
Indiana Jones trilogy

Biggest Tearjerker: Terms of Endearment (it was Jack Nicholson's newly found compassion that did it for me)
Best WWII movie: Bridge on the River Kwai (screw Shaving Ryan's Privates)
Best Vietnam movie: Full Metal Jacket (Apocalypse Now too weird, Oliver Stone is a d*ckweed so screw Platoon)
Movies that best use music: Rushmore, Boogie Nights, Magnolia, Grosse Pointe Blank, The Graduate

enough from me for now


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
The Thin Red Line
Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Election
Blade Runner

Can't think of anymore though there are of course.

Oh yeah, Howard the Duck.


----------



## JasonFar (Aug 13, 2004)

K few more...

The Royal Tenenbaums
Back to the Future (reminded by Ret's list)
Waking Life
David Lynch's Dune (for reasons unknown)
Donnie Darko


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

American Beauty
Steel Magnolias
Beaches
American History X
Pretty in Pink
Heathers
Thelma & Louise
Uncle Buck
Sixteen Candles
etc, etc..., I'm squinting trying to see my dvd's because I know there are more but I can't think right now.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Hi terri* - I really recommend this movie! If you want to get Dog Nail Clipper, but can't order it anywhere, I may buy it here and send it to you? There are English subtitles in the DVD I've got, but I'm afraid the movie is only in Finnish in the VHS. About the tale:

It is a story of a young war veteran Mertsi Veps?l?inen, located in the countryside of the 1950's Finland. Mertsi had been shot to his head in the war and thus he's disabled, having a brain injury. His friend tells about his dog Sakke, who has too long dew claws and jokingly gives Mertsi a permit to clip Sakke's nails so they wont get broken and bleed. Mertsi becomes worried and wants to save Sakke, and during his journey in order to find the dog he ends up working in a logging site. The idea of the film is to tell about Finland, which is now lost in the history, but where people still cared about each other though they had to work hard to pay the war debts. The beautiful snowy winter sceneries and the logging site with horses and the authentic paraphernalia look like a window into Finland's past - and I was especially moved bc of the warmth and goodness of the people in the film, as everyone took care of disabled Mertsi, though he couldn't work very well bc of his injury.

Here is the link to the official homepage of Koirankynnen leikkaaja:

http://www.koirankynnenleikkaaja.net/

Sorry - only in Finnish, but you may click "Galleria" and watch the trailer "Traileri" there. Both "iso" and "pieni" are the same trailer, but of different file sizes.

There are also photos from the film in Galleria, under the titles "Mertsi ja Sakke" and "Still kuvia elokuvasta". You can see a larger photo by clicking the picture.

Here are also two links, where you can find short descriptions of the movie in English:

http://www.eufilmfestival.com/night04.htm
http://www.msfilmfestival.fi/page.php?p=25

I hope you found this info helpful,

Ninnu


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks so much for all the information, Ninnu. I'll get to work on looking at the sites.

I just thought about this one last night.

Homeward Bound....OMG, when Shadow doesn't come over that hill.


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh, Election. Forgot that one, one of my favorite movies.

I love all 80s teen movies.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

Mulholland Drive
American Beauty
Aim?e & Jaguar (German)
Festen (Danish)
Billy Elliot
Boys On The Side
Fried Green Tomatoes
Jackie Brown
Mercy
Starship Troopers
Fucking Amal (Swedish)
Glengary Glenn Ross
Catch 22
Apocalypse Now
Dolores Claiborne

All movies I watched at least more than three times 8)


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

got some more

armagaddon
monsters inc
overboard
convoy
blue lagoon
trading places


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

off the top of my head

LOTR
Brazil
Ichi the killer
Trainspotting
24 hour party people
Braindead and bad taste
One flew over the cuckoos nest
eraserhead
santa sangre
amelie
delicetessen
12 monkeys
platoon
saving private ryan
donnie darko
aliens (1 + 2 )
Pi
A clockwork orange


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

also

Akira
Ninja scroll
Monty Python holy grail
Team america world police
Shaun of the dead
pulp fiction
South park film
resevior dogs
Hero
dancer in the dark
moonwalker (for the comedy factor soley)


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

The Station Agent
When We Were Kings
Winged Migration
Donnie Darko
Central Station
Russian Ark
Quiz Show
Andrei Rublev
Burnt by the Sun


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

My favs in no particular order:

- Donnie Darko

- Signs of Life (Best "going crazy" scene ever. Herzog is a genius sometimes. If you can find it, i'd highly recommend this film)

- True Romance

- Scarface

- The umm....English Patient...<cough> (thought i'd squeeze it between two mob movies so i didn't seem like too much of a wuss).

- Goodfellas

- Carlitos Way

- Truman Show

- Annie Hall (still in love with annie)

- Thin Red Line (Best War movie ever)

- After Hours (Best comedy ever)

- Shawshank Redemption

- Lord of the Rings movies...Peter Jackson is a genius

- The first three Star Wars films...although George Lucas is pretty much destroying those ones for me now what with his unrelenting crusade to destroy all things good.

And the greatest film of all time...i saw it three nights in a row at the Kingsway theatre in Toronto, and cried my eyes out like a little girl each time...










s.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

The Godfather one and two
Dr Zhivago
Gone With The Wind
Sophie's Choice
Serpico
Casino
Donnie Brasco
Carlito's Way
Apocalypse Now
Cider House Rules
The Last Emperor
Empire of the Sun
Schindler's List
Shawshank Redemption
Patriot Games
Braveheart
Gladiator
The Piano
Moulin Rouge
Elizabeth
Quills
Seven,Titanic,The Crying Game,Mona Lisa,The Truman Show,Sleeping with the Enemy,Children of a Lesser God,Life is Beautiful,Forrest Gump,Fish Called Wanda,Blade Runner,Alien,Muriel's Wedding,Ground Hog Day,Shirley Valentine,Unfaithful...........................and the list goes on.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

Oh God yes,Sebastian "The English Patient"

also love Bridget Jones movies

Big fan of Woody Allen movies,"Manhattan Murder Mystery"is a fav.

ok finished for now :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2005)

oops so sorry can't help it,I love movies

"The Quiet American"...........I love Michael Caine,just adore him


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

I love movies too, keep thinking of more:

City of God 
Welcome to the Dollhouse
House of Sand and Fog


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

City of God was shockingly good. good call.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

A Clockwork Orange
Ali G InDaHouse
American Beauty
Beavis and Butthead do America
Being John Malkovich
Cheech & Chong: Up in Smoke
Disney's Alice in Wonderland
Donnie Darko
Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas
Good Bye Lenin!
Henry and June
La Vita ? Bella
Le Fabuleux Destin d'Am?lie Poulain
Magnolia
(all) Monty Python's
Requiem for a Dream
Shrek
Spirited Away
Stroszek
The Doors
Waking Life


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Welcome to the Dollhouse, a classic. I can't believe someone besides me has seen that. That's one of me and my best friends favorite movies. Another good movie is "Whatever." It's kind of hard to find but it's good. Oh, I have one, "Friday". I saw that probably 30 times between the ages of 15-18. All 80's teen movies are good, and 80's horror movies.


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

2 others I forgot

Evil dead 1 - 3
Amelie


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

I was going to try and be trendy and mention some french black and white art films, but no. My top ten favourite films, so far (and after much discussion and arguing with my friends), are:

1.) Alien/s
2.) Heat
3.) Fight Club
4.) Full Metal Jacket
5.) Requiem for a Dream
6.) The Hours
7.) City of God
8.) Leon
9.) Evil Dead 2
10.) Bram Stokers Dracula


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)




----------



## lone wolf (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh, some movies that I forgot to add in my original list, but which are also my favourites (the director after the title of the movie):

The Terminator - James Cameron
Terminator 2: Judgment Day - James Cameron
Twister - Jan de Bont

When I went to watch Twister with my littlesister in one cinema of town Lappeenranta (oh no, in 1996 - almost 10 years ago!) we both were SURE that we are going to become meteorogists in the future and WILL experience some tornadoes LIVE someday! The bicycle trip to home after the cinema was such an experience, the movie made it magical!  Well, both me and my littlesister have always been interested in weather phenomena - especially storms - so no wonder we loved Twister!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

just watched RAY

great movie

one of my current favorites


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

*RIP BRANDON*


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

A few new additions,

-Full metal Jacket
-frailty
-Dazed and confused
-Groundhog day
-Willie wonka and the chocolate factory
-Catch me if you can
-A beautiful mind
-Dawn of the dead(early version)
-Schindlers list
-Biodome


----------



## ret (Aug 10, 2004)

2 More:

White Men Can't Jump
The Princess Bride

Labyrinth
Ferris Bueller's Day Off


----------



## falling_free (Nov 3, 2004)

Some othres

leon
Saving private ryan
jacobs ladder
star wars (orginal trilogy)
being john malkovich


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

1) Ghost World
2) Donnie Darko
3) Glory
4) Unforgiven
5) The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
6) Alien/s
7) Sling Blade
8) Pi
9) Spirited Away
10) Princess Mononoke
11) A Beautiful Mind
12) Good Burger
13) Alphaville
14) Terminator 2: Judgment Day
15) Bottle Rocket
16) Saving Private Ryan
17) Goldfinger
18) Goodfellas
19) Raging Bull
20) Bringing Out the Dead
21) Eternal Sunshine...
22) Trainspotting
23) The Big Lebowski
24) Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust
25) Snatch


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> just watched RAY
> 
> great movie
> 
> one of my current favorites


fantastic film


----------



## gimpy34 (Aug 10, 2004)

Privateer wrote:



> 11) A Beautiful Mind
> 12) Good Burger
> 13) Alphaville
> 14) Terminator 2: Judgment Day
> ...


I'm confused how number 12 fits in there. Well, I guess it's no worse than me listing Teen Wolf, even though it IS the greatest sports movie of all time. :wink: The caliber of basketball in that film is so good, it could only come from an all white town of 200 people.

Does anybody find the movie Bulworth with Warren Beatty funny? It was just on VH1 and I busted myself cracking up a few times.

Thank God the Aviator and Scorsese got snubbed this year at the Oscars. I hate it when they hand out Oscars for life achievement instead of merit. Like Morgan Freeman. Thomas Haden Church should have won.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

"Bulworth" was alright. "Good Burger" was a brilliant piece of filmmaking appreciated by a few.


----------

